# clausing steady rest



## rpmMan (Sep 14, 2017)

For anyone interested i have posted pics of a steady rest for a 12 in clausing lathe in the classified section, at least i am pretty sure that is what it is for. 
It came with my clausing 1500 for some reason... but i finally found one for it..tho ended paying substantially more than i wanted to the fleabay used tools folks...


----------



## rpmMan (Sep 22, 2017)

sold...thanks rudy
rich


----------

